# "Trap" or canister along bathtub drain plumbing



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If I am correct, this is a drum trap. They were common quite a few years ago. Most were made of brass. It should not be a code problem.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Drum traps are still allowed these days, most never really get installed anymore, yea the on;y way to clean out a line with this, is to remove the top, should have had it removed regardlees of the difficulties it would have caused, oh well.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I did a little looking around and found out that it is indeed a drum trap. Now all I gotta do is open it up and clean it, which is going to be a problem as the builder put the bathroom vanity practically on top of the thing.  

Argh. Thanks again for the reply, though. I appreciate it.


----------



## JoeyThunder (Jun 29, 2011)

*The drum/canister trap*

Ok heres the deal with these monsters. I say monsters simply because when they are working correctly, they are just fin, however, the minute that thing clogs, it leaks like a sieve. Eventually you will find yourself, tearing out something to get to it to either clean it out, or in my case to remove it. Our house is about 125 years old, and frankly the drum trap is nearly as old. They rust out, as ours has, and my kitchen, which is directly below the bathroom is now missing the ceiling. Here's a question , are you sure that trap to your bath tub is not also connected to the sink drain? I ask this simply because that's how our's is plumbed and when the drum gets clogged you can watch the bath tub water back up into the sink or vice versa. In my opinion, get rid of it now, before it becomes the issue. BTW if anyone knows a good way to replace it with some other type of trap, I'd sure love the advice. Good luck to anyone with one of these!


----------



## JoeyThunder (Jun 29, 2011)

*Pupp*

Pupp-
I didnt see your second post before I rambled. If your vanity is sitting on top of it, theres a good chance your sink is tied into that thing as well. You may not want to hear it, but I think your going to have to come up from the ceiling below that room and just get rid of it. Your contractor KNEW better than to leave that old thing in there, although as I said in my last post I am not sure WHAT should be in it's place, I have heard a U trap and sooo many other suggestions. I just know one thing for sure, over time that drum is going to make you a very unhappy person. Good luck.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Dram traps are still allowed these days.


I must respectfully disagree. Existing drum traps are "allowed" to remain, but installing a new one is illegal (at least in the USA).


----------

